# How do you make/get a heating pad?



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you make it or buy it?


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Armin. 

You can pick up a heating pad in most pharmacies as these are used by people with back or sports injuries etc. They do not cost much. The one I picked up was on the costlier side because it has several heat settings, a long rugged cord, and other features. About 15 dollars Canadian. But I have heard Wal-mart has them as cheap as 5$ US.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can go to any drug store, or other stores, like Wal Mart, and find them in the health care isles.

They cost around 9.00 or more, depending on the controls and size that you want. 

I just bought another one from Wal Mart, and it cost 9.00. My old one works well, but this new one has an automatic switch that turns it off, when it is on for more then an hour. Make sure you purchase one with a low setting.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

okay thanks alot people


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I just bought another one from Wal Mart, and it cost 9.00. My old one works well, but *this new one has an automatic switch that turns it off, when it is on for more then an hour*. Make sure you purchase one with a low setting.


WOW!! How cool (no pun intended) is that Treesa. Quite a safety feature.  
I visit Wal Mart often & will definitely pick up one of those 'fancy' heating pads.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had to pay extra to not have that feature  ...go figure. They cost closer to $15, but you can always wait for a sale. I have them plugged into a power strip w/fuse relay.

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mad*

At the heating pad manufactors for putting auto shut off. I lost a baby because I couldn't wake up to turn it back on. I am ask people for thier old heating pads. I had to use a 2 liter coke bottle full of water heated in the mirowave. It last 3-4 hours over an auto shut off heating pad.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

upcd said:


> At the heating pad manufactors for putting auto shut off. I lost a baby because I could wake up to turn it back on. *I am ask people for thier old heating pads.* I had to use a 2 liter coke bottle full of water heated in the mirowave. It last 3-4 hours over an auto shut off heating pad.


I can see where there are disadvantages to the auto shutoff heating pads, especially if you need to use them long term, so to speak. They would be great though if they are only needed for 20-30 minutes & you became preoccupied with the bird that was just removed from the heating pad & it slipped your mind to turn it off.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

One may also look into 'Thrift Stores' selling second hand items, for high quality USA made Electric Heating Pads, which will not have any auto-shut-off feature to ruin your, or your Bird's night, or day.


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Cindy, 


In all earnest and sincerity, I must ask, have you had "BAD" experiences with some Heating Pads at some point or something? - to be so adament about them in various ways?

I can not understand your attitude with this...


Will you kindly enlighten me?


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Older Pad*

I have an "older" heating pad bought back in 1973. Yes, they had electricity back then.  It's still in great shape and has 3 heating levels but no auto-shutoff. When Piper was sick, I started him on the Low setting, but it was barely as warm as if he was sitting on my arm. Medium was what worked to keep him comfortable enough to show some improvement. I don't know if there are standards defining what temperature range goes with what setting. Or do you think it is because my pad is older?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Found*

A heating pad at longs drug store it went for $12.99 with no auto shut off. I got mad because the baby went cold and died, because of auto shut off. It may have died anyway, but not cold.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I am glad I heard about the auto shut-off heating pads here. Also glad I did not get one of those. The one I am using is made by Sunbeam, (Boca Raton, Florida) although it is actually manufactured in China. It is machine washable, 9' cord, very soft and can be used with a wet pad/sponge for moist heat. Hope this helps you pick out a heating pad. And no, it is not an auto shut-off model.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

My favorite ones are the 'Universal' Brand ( Landers, Frary and Clark, New Britain, Conneticut) from the 1930s. 

They are high-class in every way, medium-heavy cloth covered, have a robust black Bakalite three-position heat selector with a fourth position for "Off" and of course, have no auto-shut-down.

The settings are distinct palpably for their Heat, and the switch has positive click-detents for the settings, and I have never seen any brand or kind which could equal them.

I do have five or six or so more or less 'modern' ones also, from the 1950s through 1 2005 model of some make or other bought new by me when all my others were either in use or buried in trunks in storage.

Moden ones tend to be encased in plastic-vinyl material which seems to get stiff with age, as well as being of cheap construction generally, where the '30s "Universal" ones are limber and supple as they day it was made, and a quality item of a kind not seen anymore generally in housewares and appliances.

Hmmmmm...I had not really thought to do this, but I should go on the e-bay and see if I can find a few more...and dump the modern ones once I have enough of the ones I like best...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

